# Riding mower Engine help please



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

I have a craftsman 42 inch mower with a 15.5 koehler engine on it. I can not get it to stay running it acts like a fuel problem I had the carb apart cleaned it put it back together drained the tank blew it all out blew the lines out. Appeared as the fuel pump was working. Get it running and it surges real bad then will die out. Sometimes it will run ok but the minute you put a load on it like turn the blades on it it will surge and then die out. Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

AbbytheGSP said:


> I have a craftsman 42 inch mower with a 15.5 koehler engine on it. I can not get it to stay running it acts like a fuel problem I had the carb apart cleaned it put it back together drained the tank blew it all out blew the lines out. Appeared as the fuel pump was working. Get it running and it surges real bad then will die out. Sometimes it will run ok but the minute you put a load on it like turn the blades on it it will surge and then die out. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks


My dad just had the same thing happen 2 weeks ago, Craftsman mower, kohler engine. After carb was cleaned and all other options exhausted, it turned out to be simple. The hole in the gas cap was plugged. Hope this works for you/


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

My JD did exactly that 2 years ago and it ended up being the fuel pump....did all the things you did and more and finally ended up taking it in to the shop.......bad fuel pump....funny the next year I needed another new fuel pump.......but has been working fine since then........ Not saying that's your problem though...but might be worth a look.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

blgoose44 said:


> My dad just had the same thing happen 2 weeks ago, Craftsman mower, kohler engine. After carb was cleaned and all other options exhausted, it turned out to be simple. The hole in the gas cap was plugged. Hope this works for you/


yea had this same problem before also.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The fuel pump idea sounds plausible. Up until recently I've always thought that Craftsman tractors were fine. My dad has one that he bought in 1976 and it's still running. But the current one that I own is a cursed POS! I can't wait to get rid of the thing. It's only about 4-5 years old and I've spent a TON of money fixing the stupid thing. Just about EVERY time I need to use it I end up having to fix something! :rant: Next time I WON'T be buying a Craftsman! 

Good luck with yours.

John


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

My problem acted like fuel and I did all the fuel things. Took engine cover off to get at fly wheel. Cleaned the pick ups on the fly wheel and coils, run great.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

jpollman said:


> The fuel pump idea sounds plausible. Up until recently I've always thought that Craftsman tractors were fine. My dad has one that he bought in 1976 and it's still running. But the current one that I own is a cursed POS! I can't wait to get rid of the thing. It's only about 4-5 years old and I've spent a TON of money fixing the stupid thing. Just about EVERY time I need to use it I end up having to fix something! :rant: Next time I WON'T be buying a Craftsman!
> 
> Good luck with yours.
> 
> John


I would rather push the old style rotary mower than spend another dime on a Crapsman mower. I had the exact same experience. Finally after rebuilding the stearing box twice, welding the frame, replacing spindles on the deck, numerous electrical issues the clutch died. Sears aka Crapsman wanted like 350 dollars for the electric clutch and I just threw in the towel. POS x 10


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I have the same mower and experienced the exact same problem. I replaced the fuel cap and it has been running fine since.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah check the gas cap. Run w/o it and see what happens.
What did it look like inside the carb before you cleaned it?
Did it have water in the fuel bowl?
When you cleaned the carb did you clean out the hole up the center and on the side by the float? 
Did you check for throttle shaft wear? Throttle shafts wear due to running w/dirty air filters and the engine will pull air from somewhere which is through the shaft bringing dirty along w/it and causing wear.
Did you try to adjust the idle mixture? This will play a role sometimes in how it runs at full throttle.
Does it have a shut off valve? Had one that had a clog in the valve this spring that for some reason would run sometimes then not. 

Tip of the day: 
Since this has, I take it, a fuel pump on it, rig up a seperate fuel tank if you can, connected to the carb and run the engine off that w/blades on and everything. This should give you a clue if it's the carb or fuel pump/supply.

Though you will never catch me promoting or defending Craftsman, most are over used & under maintained.
Craftsmans & MTD's aren't going to cut acres w/o alot of wear and tear. When you've seen 'em inside out & up & down like I have you'd never buy one to cut more than a half acre or so. I get people telling me they're cutting 2-3 acres and they don't know why the thing is falling apart. Plastic wheel bushings, ungreasable blade spindles & the lack of maintenence will only do so much. I've had people tell me "I've had this 4 or 5 years and haven't done a thing to it (not that I'm accusing anyone here of doing that). Had a John Deere in this spring, nice unit larger then the average rider with a twin Kaw engine. The oil was so thick when I poured it into a jug to recycle it, it looked like I was pouring pudding out of a pot.:yikes:
And then there's my Dixie Chopper which has 4 bearings in each front wheel & has a stainless steel body but who can spend $9,000 on a mower. :lol:


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

FERG 06 said:


> Yeah check the gas cap. Run w/o it and see what happens.
> What did it look like inside the carb before you cleaned it?
> Did it have water in the fuel bowl?
> When you cleaned the carb did you clean out the hole up the center and on the side by the float?
> ...


Carb did not appear to be to bad when I pulled it apart. Here is a few things I have done with it and still same issue. Only now it will not run at all unless I hold the choke closed on it. I have Checked gas cap appears ok, Checked fuel shut of solenoid appears to be functioning. Cleaned out gas lines and gas tank, replaced air filter , fuel filter, Fuel Pump. Spark Plug, Still have the same issue anymore Ideas?

Ignition Coil Possibly?



Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Check the main jet in the carb. Make sure its clean and not partially plugged. I use a fine wire or sewing neddle to check for debris.

Its not getting enough gas for some reason. With the choke closed it tells you too much air for the amt. of gas. Hence, not enough gas


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Check the main jet in the carb. Make sure its clean and not partially plugged. I use a fine wire or sewing neddle to check for debris.
> 
> Its not getting enough gas for some reason. With the choke closed it tells you too much air for the amt. of gas. Hence, not enough gas



Main jet is also clear , not making much sense to me.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I had problems like you describe with my Craftsman also.I checked all of the usual suspects just like you are and the problems persisted until I put a new battery in,now it runs fine.It sure didn't seem like my problems had anything to do with the battery but It worked.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

AbbytheGSP said:


> Carb did not appear to be to bad when I pulled it apart. Here is a few things I have done with it and still same issue. Only now it will not run at all unless I hold the choke closed on it. I have Checked gas cap appears ok, Checked fuel shut of solenoid appears to be functioning. Cleaned out gas lines and gas tank, replaced air filter , fuel filter, Fuel Pump. Spark Plug, Still have the same issue anymore Ideas?
> 
> Ignition Coil Possibly?
> 
> ...


You checked the gas cap but did you run it w/o it on?
Fuel solenoid should have a distintive "click" when turning the key on.
Did you check the fuel flow out the fuel line after the filter?
Is it a vacumm operated fuel pump or a mechanical operated?
Did you checked fuel flow from the pump?
At this point I'd run the engine off a remote tank to see if it wiil run. You'll have to plug the fuel line from the tank or you'll have fuel spraying all over. 
Could have a sticking needle valve. 
Turn the key on and try to wiggle the terminal on the fuel solenoid to see if it if working intermittently.


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

FERG 06 said:


> You checked the gas cap but did you run it w/o it on? YES Tried that
> 
> Fuel solenoid should have a distintive "click" when turning the key on.
> 
> ...


Will check this also.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Please post the model & spec #. 
If Nikki carb we got a different ball game. Never seen one on a Kohler. I assumed it was a Walbro as that is the only one I've ever seen used.
When I say needle valve I'm talking about the float valve not mixture screws. There is no high speed adjustment which is why the jets & passageways must be completly clean. Most carbs still have an idle mixture screw.
Did anyone mess w/the govenor linkage?
Did you check for throttle shaft wear?
Carb to intake gaskets good?

Need some history. 
Have you owned it since new?
Was it running good this year then not?
Has it been sitting?
Just get the machine and don't know the history?


----------

